# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  دانلود کنید:کتابچهی فارسی اموزش Qt  (مهردا مومنی)

## r00tkit

سلام چند ماه پیش تو همایش  سراسری LAMP بودم  مهرداد مومنی یه presentation در مورد Qt داشت  اینم انجا معرفی کردش:

http://linuxfm.com/book/Qt_Development_ver1.pdf

----------


## aminghaderi

سلام/لینک خراب است.

----------


## complexcoding

لینک خرابه

----------


## alamate_aoal

یکی از موارد کاربرد گوگل دقیقا همینه :قهقهه:

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

از این آدرس هم می تونید دانلودکنید:
http://hipfile.com/g69n38kvovpb/Qt_D..._ver1.pdf.html

----------


## Aghaeifar

> از این آدرس هم می تونید دانلودکنید:
> http://hipfile.com/g69n38kvovpb/Qt_D..._ver1.pdf.html


متاسفانه این لینک هم منقضی شده است.

----------


## alamate_aoal

خوشبختانه گوگل منقضی نشده

----------


## Aghaeifar

من این فایل رو مجدد بارگزاری کردم و از لینک زیر قابل دریافت است:
http://www.4shared.com/rar/-m68iL0N/...ment_ver1.html

----------

